# 1,000 more posts will they start to glow?



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ok just hit the 3,000 post mark. now i gotta start all over again and do 1,000 more! will they start glowing once i get my 4th doggy logo? lol i know lame goal but what ev i want my dog logos to glow so they look cooler.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Jessica....I think you need to get out more.   Im playing...I want glowing doggies too!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i never noticed they glow?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

the blue glowage...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmm glowage....


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

mygirlmaile said:


> Jessica....I think you need to get out more.   Im playing...I want glowing doggies too!


lol your prolly right. now that im working from and all as well. but i really want them to glow so the time i am on here i try to post a lot. lol. i get out at night...thats when the real fun starts.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Look at my pretty glowing hehehehe


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i'll get there soon...maybe.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

what do you get the glowing dogs for?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

The number of posts you have. I really do think that you should get a different color after the 6,000 mark. I want red or pink glowing dogs now.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Heck I didn't realize I had just over 7,000 posts now I want biggr dogs and glowing pink ones. Dave can you do something about that?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah that would give me some thing to shoot fdor 6000 lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It takes a bit I have been for 3 1/2 yrs.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

well im in the fast lane. lol or i just post on every thing.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is where we differ I hardly ever post on louge stuff. I did do a lot of single word at one time when Nick was here we would do battles on finding obscure words. Then we would have to look up the meaning before we could post again that was fun but no one wants to do that anymore.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> Heck I didn't realize I had just over 7,000 posts now I want biggr dogs and glowing pink ones. Dave can you do something about that?


Lol. i want green ones when i get 7 thou then!!!!!


----------

